# Octomom Reality Show Deal expected soon



## iadoremac (Apr 10, 2009)

Nadya Suleman in talks for reality TV show - MSN TV News

Why are they encouraging this woman?


----------



## moopoint (Apr 10, 2009)

For whatever reason, train wrecks=ratings

Society seems to relish in trashy behavior. I have never understood it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good....at least she can provide for all those kids and the taxpayers won't have to...I say more power to her for whatever she can do to be a tax paying citizen and not expecting hand outs for her crazy breeding....She needs several shows....


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 10, 2009)

Seriously?!!! I guess people really aren't looking at the big picture. Innocent Kids + Crazy parent(s) = A Screwed up ass life for the kids later on. I wouldn't support this even if I got money to watch it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2009)

I think one of my teachers said it best.  She is a product of a sick society.  As we can see she is being rewarded for her irresponsible behavior, so why not?  It's really sad.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeahhh. We can all watch and look forward to some inspiring looks from her with the $1000 worth of MAC she bought. hahhaha... jk.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 10, 2009)

what are they gonna call it, Octopussy?

this chick womps. blah.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_what are they gonna call it, Octopussy?

this chick womps. blah._

 

No it's the remake of  The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe...



There was an old woman,
Who lived in a shoe; 
She had so many children,
She didn't know what to do.
She gave them some broth,
Without any bread;
She whipped them all soundly,
And sent them to bed.​


I always wondered where their damn daddy was too........


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 10, 2009)

lol @ Tish


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 10, 2009)

Are people still actually interested?

*rolls eyes*

*falls asleep*


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I will definately be watching this show........









...When MAC eye shadows start to fly out of my ass!  Why even waste airwaves airing that crap?  I just wish that lady would go away.  I feel so sorry for her kids.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^ True she can't go away because the public is so obsessed with constantly making her news and talking about her.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^^ i agree if people would quit giving a crap about her, she wouldn't get all this attention.  I cant even be mad at just her.  Im pissed at the doctors who artificially impregnated her.  Its their fault that they allow that shit to go down. she loves the attention. Im so sick of her and her fucken the 'cooter' lips on her face.  She looks worse then joan rivers.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadly, she is getting just what she wants and the media is enabling it.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't she the one who said in one of her first interviews that she would NEVER do a reality show??  I believe she said that she felt that it would exploit the children!  So now that there is actually the opportunity to do it she is no longer worried about the children?

This lady makes me so mad.  Unfortunately it is all of her poor children that are going to suffer and have to pay for her mistakes for the rest of their lives.  None of them will be able to lead a normal life.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Damn enough of this attention whore already..

Won't somebody please think of the children!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

i thought cps was trying to take her kids away from her because she's obviously unfit. she's nobody without her giant brood of test tube babies...i guess the show will just consist of her blowing through her government assistance checks on robertson blvd? NICE!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 14, 2009)

Supossedly she is doing the shows because she is now refusing to take government assistance....Hummmm whatever...I will not be watching.....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 14, 2009)

A reality show for someone who has no sense of reality?

Whooo boy!

It's like giving Louie Anderson his own series of aerobic fitness videos.


----------



## kisou (Apr 14, 2009)

It's all just really disgusting. Either she's being outright exploited or she just wants more time in the spotlight. I think it's the later... and poor kids. 

I hear of mothers saying that it's hard enough to take care of 3 or 4 kids; none of the ocotomom's kids will get the real attention and care they all deserve.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 17, 2009)

Good God I was hoping that wouldn't ever happen!

I'm getting so annoyed at trashy people and people with 4859483 kids having their own show. I know it's like a new trend (Jon&Kate, Table for 12, 18 kids and counting...) but it's getting so old, fast.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 26, 2009)

it's official, her show starts filming in September, god I hope it has low ratings


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_it's official, her show starts filming in September, god I hope it has low ratings_

 
Same! Did anyone find out how much she'll get paid?! 

*UsWeekly reports: OctoMom and the production company came to an agreement which states that each kid will make around $250 for each day of filming. All 14 kids will make $125,000 for 36 days of shooting in the first year. They will make $75,000 for 21 days of filming in the second year and $50,000 for 14 days in the third year. This will give them a grand total of $250,000 for 71 days of work.*


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 26, 2009)

Obama and the senate should whip up a law real quick and make her pay all that welfare money back


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 26, 2009)

Sigh, those poor kids. Who wants to bet that the first 6 kids she had are being ignored for the 8 new babies? I felt "abandoned" when I got my little brother (I was an only child then and 5 years old), I can't even imagine what those first 6 kids must be feeling. I have a feeling that those kids are going to really resent their mother when they are older, if they aren't too effed up to realize it. I won't be watching this show and I hope that it fails so that those kids don't have to grow up like that.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Obama and the senate should whip up a law real quick and make her pay all that welfare money back_

 
Yes!! And make her give back all the money the tax payers paid for her to blow $1,000 on MAC and all her french manicures


----------

